

Kansas bill would bar cities from selling Internet services   - gz5
http://www.kansascity.com/2014/01/31/4790321/kansas-bill-would-bar-cities-from.html

======
gz5
If we had true access IP competition, then we wouldn't need FCC NN
actions...the market would determine what the access ISPs could do and not
do...

